# MMI-1894 - 1/350 Refit Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Hello all,


May I introduce *MMI-1894 - Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/350 sale - $7.00 USD*

*Backside* *and the* *Original Scott's Guide Sketch*

It's not completely ready, but is for sale as is (and discounted as well - the regular MSRP would be $8.00 USD). I have no instructions, and no box art. Yet. And in a future release (I hope), there will be pre-cut glass included. But the templates for the glass will be included either way.

It doesn't come with the lounge, just the hull section with the windows. This gives the modeler the option of tinting out the windows, or designing their own lounge. We never saw what this lounge was to look like, so it's up to your imagination. But you will most likely have to modify the VIP Lounge interior piece, as it will interfere with the new RecDec layout. It will protrude down into that space. Of course, it's floor thickness is WAY our of scale.

I do have the other 1/350 Rec Lounge Windows almost ready to go. *These are just surface type windows, 4 of them, with center stile.* The stile will be a painted strip on the "glass". WAY too thin to cast, even in 1/350.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

How do we go about buying it?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

PM me.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel! I hope they sell well for you. I definitely want a set of these in 1/530-ish scale if you do them, John! 
.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

VERY cool.

I'll take two sets.
PM sent.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Be sure to let us know when the second option (four divided windows, flush with the hull) with clear glass inserts are available...I may just have to pic a couple up!  I always felt that the rec deck set that was built for TMP would have fit into the saucer hull better using this overhead-window/skylight design, with the complex being in the MIDDLE of the saucer, rather than at the rim. I may just try my hand at scratch building this on my next PL kit...with your window inserts, that is.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll take 3 of those sets in 1/530-ish when those are ready, John!

I've already ordered my 1/350 sets from the SSM forums.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I know I might seem silly, but I'd like a set for the old AMT kit in 1/500th scale. This is a beautiful part.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Working on the 1/529 version guys. Working on it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Fair enough. I'm building a U.S.S. Constitution from the 1/529 version and I have a different resin bridge module that's longer and has a lounge instead of shuttle dock. It changes the ship enough to keep it interesting, however, some other pieces might be kool as well.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone received their windows yet?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Shizman said:


> Has anyone received their windows yet?


Nope.

Still waiting.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

I ordered mine in late December. I hope he comes through.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Johnnycrash said:


> I do have the other 1/350 Rec Lounge Windows almost ready to go. *These are just surface type windows, 4 of them, with center stile.* The stile will be a painted strip on the "glass". WAY too thin to cast, even in 1/350.


Can we see photos of this version?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

After rereading, John does say in his original post that they are not completely ready to go. So that may explain the delay.

However a little update would be nice.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

He was talking about the lack of packaging available when I talked to him last about my order. I am lead to believe that they are ready enough to ship, but he couldn't find appropriate packaging. 

All I want is an update so I have confidence that I didn't waste my money.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

1701ALover said:


> Can we see photos of this version?


It was never actually built, right? Just sketched.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think that ya'll have anything to worry about where John/*Johnnycrash* is concerned. He's always been a standup guy where my dealings w/him have been.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

SteveR said:


> It was never actually built, right? Just sketched.


No, neither idea was ever built for "Star Trek". What I meant was, does he have any photos of the second variation that he said he's creating, based on those sketches.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah. Of course. Carry on ...


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Hey!!

My most sincere apologies for the lack of communications. I have tried. Really. My computer has been slow. Well, my 'net connection was, if it worked at all. I would constantly get a "timed out" error when trying to do anything. I could browse the forums, sorta. It took forever for the pages to load.
And when I tried to click on a PM, I would get the time out error, or a critical bbphp error. Ugh!! Email would not send either. Again, it would just time out before getting sent. Again, ugh!!
Now, add to all of that the worst cold I have had in, well, forever. I wasn't up to the task of getting the computer back up to par. I'm feeling much better now.  I got the system working. Mostly. There are some real nasty issues with the net connection. I don't think they are all my issues here, but with my service provider as well. Working on it.
But, as you can see, I am able to respond now. I hope. My luck, this hasn't reached you. But you wouldn't know that, since you didn't get it. What?? Maybe I'm still sick?? 

Anyway... I have packaging, and things are almost ready to roll. I just need to double check everything to make sure I didn't frak it up with not feeling well and all. Nothing like a fever to mess up your ability to package things right.

Again, sorry all for the delay, and the apparent lack on communications. Sometimes, that dang 'net thing is a real PITA!!!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the good word Griff. I am a good guy. But sometimes the universe conspires against you... I swear.  I may be slow, but I ALWAYS come through. Eventually. 


Oh, as to the other stuff...

*MMI-1894 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - $7.00 USD - 1/350*
The 1/350 Type 1 windows are casting now, and ready to go. The instructions are a little on the simple side, but it is a straightforward installation. And they both come with "glass" that just needs to be cut out and attached.

*MMI-1895 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - $5.00 - 1/350*
I have the 1/350 Type 2 windows about 50% done. The easy 50%, of course. I should have them done by the end of NEXT week (Jan 22). I'll know the price then. But less than $7.00 USD for sure.

*MMI-1851 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - $3.50 - 1/529*
The 1/529 Type 1 windows about 80% done. I should have them done as well by the end of NEXT week (Jan 22). I'll know the price then. But less than $7.00 USD for sure as well..

*MMI-1852 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - $2.50 - 1/529*
The 1/529 Type 2 windows are casting now, and ready to go. The instructions are a little on the simple side as well, but these are straightforward to install. They come with "glass". Cut along the line, and attached. I just need to do some math (now that I'm sure it will be correct) and get the price.

I have also developed a few other little bits. I don't have pics yet, but I should/may/hope to have some this afternoon.

*MMI-1855 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - $5.00 - 1/529* - Exterior Ramp and doors. Takes up 2p3g (2 pie sections, by 3 deflector grid lines). I have castings, and are ready to sell. I do not have the price yet, or instructions. Or box art.
*MMI-1857 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - $3.50 - 1/529* - like the one on the back of the bridge (1p2g), but cut into the saucer.
*MMI-1858 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - $3.50 - 1/529* - (1p2g)
*MMI-1859 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - $3.50 - 1/529* - (1p2g)

On 1857/1858/1859, I have the base plate. I just need to finish up the final parts. Like the Photorp tubes, the docking ports, and the window frames. 

MMI-1856 is missing. This space is left for a full shuttle bay to go with 1855. I don't know if I'm going to do that yet. But the space id there for it.


Anyone interested in 1855/1856/1857/1858/1859 in 1/350 as well, or instead of?? I guess you'll need pics. Soon.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

I want it all! I love parts to help with kitbashing.

Pics would be great.

PS. Good to have you back


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Added the prices.  Pics will follow.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What scale are 1855-1859?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

1/529


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I see I will be sending more $ your way when the 1/529 stuff is ready, Johnny! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Which kit is 1/529? I only know of the 1/537 one.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Shizman said:


> Which kit is 1/529? I only know of the 1/537 one.


That's because the "1/537" kit is actually 1/529. Math skills seem to be a little low among some. Way back when, some bad math was done. You can NOT get 1/537 from any part of the AMT/Ertl Refit, smoothie or otherwise.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahhh ok. Well good, since I have 2 of them then.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Does this go for the Reliant model that's out there too or is it actually 1/537?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

I never did ALL the math for the Reliant. But, since it's based on the Refit saucer... I would ASSUME it to be 1/529 as well. There are so many other proportional issues with it, you couldn't do the math anyways. The saucer is too thin, the nacelles are too short, and so on. These alone will throw the math off. The Refit, while not perfect, has pretty good over all proportions. The Reliant?? Not so much.  So, for all intents and porpoises, it's 1/529.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh ok. I am working on it right now and would like to keep it as accurate as possible. I have the thickness correction kit, but didn't know the nacelles were wrong too.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Johnnycrash said:


> Anyone interested in 1855/1856/1857/1858/1859 in 1/350 as well, or instead of?? I guess you'll need pics. Soon.


Yes, please!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

*MMI-1851* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2*

*MMI-1852* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2*

*MMI-1855* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2*

*MMI-1857/58 (blanks)* - *Image 1*

*MMI-1859* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2* *|* *Image 3*

*MMI-1851/1852/1855/1857/1858/1859* - *Image 1*

And something NOT related. *1.25" x 1.125" tires with 3x different wheels*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very cool, Johnny!


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice. When they're ready, I'll take 1 (maybe 2!) of each.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

So, is MMI - 1852 ready in 1:350, yet?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Sorry, *MMI-1895 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/350* is not ready yet. Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you started to mail out the ones that *are* done?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Johnnycrash said:


> That's because the "1/537" kit is actually 1/529. Math skills seem to be a little low among some. Way back when, some bad math was done. You can NOT get 1/537 from any part of the AMT/Ertl Refit, smoothie or otherwise.


Yeah,
Just like all those people who refer to the TOS E as 1/650.
Big personal pet peve.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah John,

Everything in 1/350 as well please.

I actually was going to use the 1/350 rec windows your sending me as saucer mounted photo-torp areas, but 1859 in 1/350 would work nice as well.

BTW
How about some new BSG TNS figures in 1/32?
I loved your TOS BSG pilots.

Requests would be, number 1. Deck hands Tyrell and Cally.
With the Moebius Viper Mk. II not so far away, and since it has landing gear.....
This seems like a no brainer.
Nice thing is, they could also be used for TOS Vipers in need of repairs.

Secondly, 
Pilots and perhaps someone in officers blues.


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

Just sent you a PM with my requests for the 1/529 scale parts.

Looking forward to receiving some more of your excellent kit-bash parts.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Update on the refit parts...

*MMI-1851* - *Image 3*

*MMI-1859* - *Image 4* *|* *Image 5* *|* *Image 6* *|* *Image 7* *|* *Image 8* *|* *Image 9* *|* *Image 10*

*MMI-1878* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2*

*MMI-1878/1896/1897/1898/1851* - *Image 1*

*MMI-1896/1897/1898 (blank)* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2*

*MMI-1895* - *Image 1* *|* *Image 2* *|* *Image 3*


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> How about some new BSG TNS figures in 1/32?
> I loved your TOS BSG pilots.


Thank you. Well, it's something to consider. We never did finish all the TOS BSG figures we wanted to do, so... We'll see.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

These look great.

Have you made casts of the 1:350 ones and sent them out yet? I'm still waiting for mine.

Just want to know if we have to wait or not.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

I am sending all the USA bound ones to a single USA address, from where they will be reshipped. The CDN PO changed the rates, and I didn't charge enough for shipping - by a significant amount too. I would pretty much be losing money shipping them from here. Ugh!! But, I have a large box already going to the USA. So, for no real extra cost, I will be sending these along with it. Shipping them from WITHIN the USA will be about the same price as I was charging to send them from Canada. ARGH!!! Are we having fun yet?? :freak:


*1/529*
*MMI-1851 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* is having the second half of the mold done today.

*MMI-1852 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/529 - $2.50 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1855 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/529 - $5.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1857 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* Have base plate, need to build Docking port.

*MMI-1858 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* Have base plate, need to build Torpedo Tubes. 

*MMI-1859 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*1/350*
*MMI-1894 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1895 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/350 - $5.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1878 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/350 - $10.00 USD* is going under rubber today.

*MMI-1896 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Base plate going under rubber today, need to build Docking port.

*MMI-1897 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Base plate going under rubber today, need to build Torpedo Tubes.

*MMI-1898 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Base plate going under rubber today, need to build Windows. This will be ready first, as it is the easiest to do.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I can vouch for all of Johnny's stuff. It's all good in da Hood!


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

How is this coming along? We need updates man!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

*1/529*
*MMI-1851 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1852 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/529 - $2.50 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1855 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/529 - $5.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1857 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* Have base plate, need to build Docking port.

*MMI-1858 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* Have base plate, need to build Torpedo Tubes. 

*MMI-1859 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/529 - $3.50 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*1/350*
*MMI-1894 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1895 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/350 - $5.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1878 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/350 - $10.00 USD* is ready now, I have castings.

*MMI-1896 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Have base plate, need to build Docking port.

*MMI-1897 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Have base plate, need to build Torpedo Tubes.

*MMI-1898 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/350 - $7.00 USD* Master is ready. Need to make mold.



Quantities are VERY limited. What I have on the bench right now, is all I got, and seems all I will have. I'll get an exact count later. But, I'm out of supplies. So, that's it folks. Unless someone has $400 they don't mind parting with?? Didn't think so. Oh well. Later... :wave:


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

but... where are the ones from Dec.?????, who ordered them then??


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

modelsj said:


> but... where are the ones from Dec.?????, who ordered them then??


His comment made me wonder the same thing. I've been waiting since December for mine.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

I have inventory for those (MMI-1894), and they will be mailed out tomorrow. All the USA are on their way now, and 1 Canadian order is also on it's way as well (2 more to go). I have them ready, but I am sitting here waiting for a contractor to pop by to check out the leak in the basement. It got to +5º (celsius that is), so things got very wet here. And most of it seems to have run into my basement.  But I was able to get all the ice and crap off the deck.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Johnny, PM sent...!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

*Inventory Update - January 28/2010

1/529*
*00x - MMI-1851 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/529 - $3.50 USD*
*10x - **MMI-1852 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/529 - $2.50 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1855 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/529 - $5.00 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1857 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/529 - $3.50 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1858 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/529 - $3.50 USD*
*01x - **MMI-1859 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/529 - $3.50 USD*

*1/350*
*03x - **MMI-1894 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/350 - $7.00 USD
**00x - **MMI-1895 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 2 - 1/350 - $5.00 USD*
*02x - **MMI-1878 Constitution Mk II Saucer Shuttlebay Doors - 1/350 - $10.00 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1896 Constitution Mk II Saucer Docking Port - 1/350 - $7.00 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1897 Constitution Mk II Saucer Photon Torpedo Tubes - 1/350 - $7.00 USD*
*00x - **MMI-1898 Constitution Mk II Saucer Windows - 1/350 - $7.00 USD


*Sorry guys, this is it.  Maybe, if luck is with me, I can get more done in the near future. But for now, I must assume that I will not be able to make any more. I was hoping to make more with the supplies left, but they didn't. Obviously. 


Later...


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear your supplies came to a sudden end, Johnny.... 

Hope the remaining stock will sell - and that you can find a way through these difficulties.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

My wife tells me your package arrived today so I'm eagerly waiting to go home to check it out. I'm very likely to snag the other stuff you have ready too.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Inventory updated. See post #55.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

> My wife tells me your package arrived today so I'm eagerly waiting to go home to check it out. I'm very likely to snag the other stuff you have ready too.


must be nice! I STILL do not have mine from six weeks ago!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

As of today it has been seven weeks since I sent my payment. He advertised the fact he already had these windows and would send them, now I understand he is going out of business! Has he run off with other people's money? I've been MORE than patient, sent p.m.'s to him that go unanswered and I warned him I would let others know of his deceit. From now on I will not buy off ANYONE personally again.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Back off bud. I'm not dishonest. Ask around. Really. Put it out on the SSM/Hobby Talk, where ever you like. You will find that I am one of the good guys. And I'm no small guy either. I have been doing this for 14 years, with about 100 items in my catalogue (well, before I closed up shop, of course). If I'm so dishonest, how have I lasted this long??

I have done my best. Things have NOT gone well recently for me. Should I mention that I was hospitalized twice since I sold those to you?? I'll trade you straight up, your life for mine. I'm pretty damn sure I'll come out miles ahead on the deal.

I don't control the mail system, or other people. You item is in the mail. I had to send it (along with other things) to a USA address and had it reshipped from there (and I'm still losing money on it). That took longer than I had hoped. If I mailed it from here, with what I charged you for postage ($3.00), I would make more money refunding you. The shipping went from $3.00 (with packaging) to $11.50. Hell, the part was only $7.00. So, I charged you $10.00 total, with $11.50 shipping, I'm out $1.50 before the cost of the part. So, I had to make a few changes/arrangements.

As for going out of business... I did that 4 months ago, and posted so all over the net. It ain't a secret. These windows where a last little thing I did with a few supplies left over. I was making them to sell so I can eat. Thank you very much.

Please, don't cry bloody murder over a lousy $10.00. $100.00?? Make a fuss. $1000.00?? Send your friend Guido. Otherwise, chill man. It ain't worth the agro!!

Your parts are on their way. As is every other. With the exception of WarpReactor. Sorry Barry, I tried today, again, and the cost was ridiculous for a lousy 0.30cm overage in size (yes that's 3mm). It will be repacked, and sent later today.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Since I said that public I will respond public.Communication would have prevented this in the first place. Second, I have been ripped off before and this felt no different. Without knowing you personally it WAS wrong for me to make a charactor judgement and for that I apologize. If things went so different than expected, let me know I could have helped. I roast coffee and sell it so I know what loosing money sometimes is like.

jim


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Crap. I just typed something up, and it seems to have just disappeared. That sucks...

Gist is... I THOUGHT I was communicating well. Guess I wasn't. Have to remember the difference between thinking it, and doing it. Oops!!

Oh well. Just having a bad week, and it's ONLY Tuesday morning. Not looking forward to the rest of the week. I think I'll just sleep through it. Sounds like a plan.

All is well. Mostly.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Johnny, PM sent.

P.S. - thanks for the update/info!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If a guys in the hospital, I think that automatically allows some slack in communication.
I'm anxious as well, but I highly doubt anyones refit build schedual was seriously affected.

I have several of MMI's products and I hate to see him close shop.

John, I remember the announcement post you made about going out of business.
I'm paraphrasing but you said something about 14 years and 100's of thousands of dollars and you got nothing out of it.
Can you elaborate?

Whatever your health issues are, I hope you do better.and personally, I'd love to see you continue someday.

Good Luck


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya' know, that can go both ways. There was once a guy I thought was a good customer until he got intolerant. Wrote a bunch of made up stuff and then accused me of what he had done. Also used a bad address once for some reason. It is a risk to the seller's reputation every time he/she offers something for sale.

Some countries don't have delivery confirmation and I cringe every time some one overseas places an order.

I enjoy making kits and sharing, but I sometimes wonder if its worth it. Some folks just don't understand integrity, or honor.

i've dealt with MMI before and had to wait, I knew his reputation and didn't worry.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've said it previously in this thread and I'll say it again - John at MMI is a good guy and a pleasure to deal with. I've not had any problems in dealing w/him that weren't easily understandable and legitimate, and nothing that left me feeling that I was being ripped off. 

Hope things get better for you, John! I just got a Scarlet Viper Conversion Kit from the Starship Modeler Store. I might try and get it worked on and maybe even finished before the end of this month. Nice castings! A real shame that you're going out of business. I hope you either find a good way to continue the line thru another outlet or can sell the masters for a good price so that you're products continue on.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

OH *CRAP* 


This is the first time I've heard about MMI going out of business, sorry to hear that it seems all the good places i like to order parts from are going


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, I pray you get better and that life gives you a break.
I too, know what its like to suffer.
But I just wanted to let you know, I am pulling for you.
It was a good read this thread. 
Very quickly people forgave one another.


Also difficult to see anyone lose out and have difficulty with mail prices and or delivery (I know all about that)
I can see that John is a good guy who has had a difficult time recently and his well meaning kindness, got busted by mail prices.
Then to be in the hospital twice...not good. I feel for you...

What can I say but...
Peace, Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

John told me I got two of the last three 1/350 Windows!
MMI-1894 Constitution Mk II Recreation Lounge Windows - Type 1 - 1/350 
Thanks John!
:thumbsup:

Lucky me...Whoohooo!
So there is one left....somebody should nab it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I received my parts today John.

They look great.

Everyone should stop worrying.
They'll get there and they're worth it.

BTW, John, I saw that Starship Modeler restocked your Viper Canopies.

Grabbed 6 sets of them.
Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Yep, got mine yesterday, thank you sir. These windows are excellent!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Johnny.
I am still waiting on my two windows.
Did you send them out yet>
Are you OK?>
Hope all is well in Timmens.
Dean in Ontario.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

My windows are in the mail.
:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks John, they came in today.
Very nice work.
Cheers.
Hope you feel better my friend
:thumbsup:


----------

